# Konfig für neuen PC



## Nightcrawler31 (31. Mai 2017)

*Konfig für neuen PC*

Die Seite wurde mir von einen Mitbewohner empfohlen, hier soll gute Beratung an 1.Stelle stehen. 

Zum Thema: 
Ich wollte mir eigentlich ein Fertig PC von Media Markt kaufen, davon wurde mir aber abgeraten und ich soll mir bei mindfactory.de einen zusammenbauen lassen. 

Und jetzt brauche ich eure Hilfe: Zwei PCs hat mir ein Freund mal zusammengestellt, einmal AMD und einmal Intel.

AMD
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...22161714e8180e0cb353cde91a9bf06128e2900bb3dcb

Intel
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...221cf323e2c314fd65f28224f917225dbfca441f5c222

Mein Budget liegt zwar bei *1350€* + *99.90* Montage Service, aber wenn es sich lohnt würde ich auch den Intel nehmen. 
PC wird für Internet, Gaming, Filme anschauen usw. benutzt. 

Monitor bekomme ich von Oma geschenkt. Zur Wahl stehen 3 Stück.

https://www.amazon.de/MG28UQ-Monitor-Reaktionszeit-Displayport-schwarz/dp/B01B6JD2R6

https://www.amazon.de/BenQ-ZOWIE-XL2730-Sports-Monitor/dp/B01H07FVBS

https://www.amazon.de/PG278Q-Monitor-DisplayPort-Reaktionszeit-schwarz/dp/B00LBZLIXG

Bin natürlich offen für Vorschläge die besser sind.

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## RichardLancelot (31. Mai 2017)

Nightcrawler31 schrieb:


> Mein Budget liegt zwar bei *1350€* + *99.90* Montage Service, aber wenn es sich lohnt würde ich auch den Intel nehmen.
> PC wird für Internet, Gaming, Filme anschauen usw. benutzt.
> Danke im Voraus!


Also zum Thema Sparpotential würde ich ja sagen dass es eine 250-275GB SSD vollkommen tut und wenn du nicht auf übertakten abfährst es auch keine 'k'-CPU mit einem 'Z'-Board sein muss. Für ein ordentliches Intelsetup muss man keine 1500€ verplanen


----------



## Nightcrawler31 (31. Mai 2017)

RichardLancelot schrieb:


> Also zum Thema Sparpotential würde ich ja sagen dass es eine 250-275GB SSD vollkommen tut und wenn du nicht auf übertakten abfährst es auch keine 'k'-CPU mit einem 'Z'-Board sein muss. Für ein ordentliches Intelsetup muss man keine 1500€ verplanen



Danke für dein Beitrag! 
Wenn ich sparen kann ist es schön, aber nicht unbedingt an der falschen Stelle. Ich bin auch bereit, wenn es sich lohnt 100-200 Euro mehr zu bezahlen.


----------



## RichardLancelot (31. Mai 2017)

Nightcrawler31 schrieb:


> Wenn ich sparen kann ist es schön, aber nicht unbedingt an der falschen Stelle. Ich bin auch bereit, wenn es sich lohnt 100-200 Euro mehr zu bezahlen.


Das ist ja die Frage...ist übertakten ein Thema für dich, dann bist du auf die beiden Komponenten angewiesen. Wenn nicht sind sie Geldverschwendung  Und die meisten User nehmen die SSD nur für System und wichtige Programme, weil Spiele davon kaum einen Mehrwert haben...deswegen mein Hinweis dass es auch etwas kleiner und billiger geht (komme seit Jahren mit einer 64er aus).


----------



## Nightcrawler31 (31. Mai 2017)

RichardLancelot schrieb:


> Das ist ja die Frage...ist übertakten ein Thema für dich, dann bist du auf die beiden Komponenten angewiesen. Wenn nicht sind sie Geldverschwendung



Im Moment nicht, aber später sicher mal.  Also eher ja


----------



## Herbboy (31. Mai 2017)

Da beide PCs ja an sich identisch sind bis auf CPU und Board, würde ich den mit AMD nehmen. Vielleicht sogar eher den 1600X, auch das wäre dann ca 100€ günstiger als der Core i7, und du hast dann sechs statt nur vier Kerne, was zwar aktuell noch nicht viel bringt, aber vlt in ein einer Weile, oder wenn du auch mal mehrere Dinge gleichzeitig machst, oder Videobearbeitung oder so. Und ansonsten ist der Ryzen 5 1600X ähnlich stark wie der i7. Es gibt allerdings viele "ältere" Tests, wo der Intel so 10-15% vorne liegt, aber inzwischen sollen die Ryzen ein Stück besser geworden sein, weil anfangs noch einiges durch die völlig neue Ryzen-Technik hakte, da viele Programme usw. schlecht darauf abgestimmt waren.

Was eher unnötig ist: der 140mm-Lüfter. Das Deep Silence hat schon vorne zwei und hinten einen Lüfter, das reicht mehr als Dicke. Dafür fehlt aber ein CPU-Kühler, vor allem wenn du übertakten willst. Ohne Übertakten reicht ein Ben Nevis von EKL locker aus, mit Übertakten wäre eher einer für 40-60€ angebracht.  

zB https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/Scythe-Mugen-MAX-Tower-Kuehler_967973.html
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/Thermalright-HR-02-Macho-Rev--B-Tower-Kuehler_983170.html
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/be-quiet--Dark-Rock-3-Tower-Kuehler_947325.html  letzterer aber echt schon nur was, wenn man hoch hinaus will  

und ich weiß nicht, ob mindfactory SO schwere Kühler überhaupt mit einbaut.



Monitor: von den dreien am besten den ASUS ROG Swift PG278QR, der hat Nvidia GSync. Der Benq hat AMDs Freesync, ist daher halt auch günstiger, denn GSync ist teuer. Oder du verzichtest auf "Sync" und nimmst trotzdem den Benq. Den 4k-Asus aber auf keinen Fall, denn 4K frisst einfach nur enorm viel Leistung. Und du hast dann auch nur 60Hz, für Spiele sind 120 oder mehr aber durchaus ein tolles Feature. 

Farblich wäre ein IPS-Display wohl etwas besser, allerdings: wenn du keinen direkten Vergleich hast, dann wirst du auch mit TN glücklich. Das ist eh der bei weitem meist verbreitete Panel-Typ. IPS wäre halt auch deutlich teurer, außer du verzichtest auf GSync


----------



## Nightcrawler31 (31. Mai 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Da beide PCs ja an sich identisch sind bis auf CPU und Board, würde ich den mit AMD nehmen. Vielleicht sogar eher den 1600X, auch das wäre dann ca 100€ günstiger als der Core i7, und du hast dann sechs statt nur vier Kerne, was zwar aktuell noch nicht viel bringt, aber vlt in ein einer Weile, oder wenn du auch mal mehrere Dinge gleichzeitig machst, oder Videobearbeitung oder so. Und ansonsten ist der Ryzen 5 1600X ähnlich stark wie der i7. Es gibt allerdings viele "ältere" Tests, wo der Intel so 10-15% vorne liegt, aber inzwischen sollen die Ryzen ein Stück besser geworden sein, weil anfangs noch einiges durch die völlig neue Ryzen-Technik hakte, da viele Programme usw. schlecht darauf abgestimmt waren.
> 
> Was eher unnötig ist: der 140mm-Lüfter. Das Deep Silence hat schon vorne zwei und hinten einen Lüfter, das reicht mehr als Dicke. Dafür fehlt aber ein CPU-Kühler, vor allem wenn du übertakten willst. Ohne Übertakten reicht ein Ben Nevis von EKL locker aus, mit Übertakten wäre eher einer für 40-60€ angebracht.
> 
> ...




Danke Herbboy für dein Beitrag!

Im Grunde dann so: https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2216b9fca3f09dfacea5b5cac31e861faef3758d64893

Macht das"Sync" denn so viel aus? muss ehrlich zugeben, ich habe damit noch nie gespielt.


----------



## Herbboy (31. Mai 2017)

Die Zusammenstellung passt, nur beim RAM könnte es sein, dass es Probleme gibt, weil Ryzen mit RAM über 2667 MHz Probleme machen kann. Da wird zwar an Updates gearbeitet, und es KANN auch problemlos laufen. Aber es könnte halt auch ein Problem geben, da müsste mindfactory das RAM dann aber manuell passend einstellen. Machen die den puren Zusammenbau, oder auch nen Test?

Zu G-Sync: du kennst doch sicher in den Grafikoptionen bei vielen Games "V-Sync" ? Wenn du das NICHT aktiv hast und dich zb in einem Shooter schnell bewegst, dann kann das Bild wirken, als wäre in der Mitte das Bild "zerrissen". Das liegt daran, dass zB der 57 Bilder berechnet, der Monitor mit 60Hz aber 60 anzeigen will. Da gibt es dann also viele Fälle, in denen erst ein kleiner Teil des Bildes fertig berechnet ist, der Monitor will aber schon ein neues Bild zeigen - dann zeigt er das kleine Teil, was schon berechnet ist, und beim Rest zeigt er einfach das vorige Bild. Wenn du dich dann schnell bewegt hattest, ist die "Kamera" im Spiel aber beim alten Bild noch 1-2 Pixel im Rückstand, und daher dann der "Riss" im Bild. Das nennt sich "Tearing"

Mit V-Sync verhinderst du Tearing, aber dabei werden die FPS auf die Hz des Monitors angepasst, denn das ist eine Softwarelösung. Der Monitor hat zB 60 Hz, der PC schafft zB 57 FPS, dann begrenzt V-Sync auf 30 FPS und sendet jedes Bild zwei Mal - denn 2x 30 FPS sind 60, und damit ist es "synchron" zu den 60Hz.  Du verlierst also ne Menge FPS, hast dafür aber ein "sauberes" Bild.

G-Sync (oder für AMD Freesync) macht es anders: das ist eine Hardwarelösung, die im Monitor steckt. Hier passt sich der Monitor an die Grafkkarte an, nicht umgekehrt. Schafft die Karte 57 FPS, dann arbeitet der Monitor mit 57 Hz. Schafft sie 121 FPS, dann arbeitet er mit 121 Hz usw. - allerdings kostet G-Sync halt einen deutlichen Aufpreis. Monitore mit AMDs Freesync sind kaum teurer als ein Monitor, der GAR keine Sync-Technik hat. Aber AMD hat halt aktuell keine lohnenswerte Grafikkarte, die schneller als eine GTX 1060 ist.


----------



## Nightcrawler31 (1. Juni 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Die Zusammenstellung passt, nur beim RAM könnte es sein, dass es Probleme gibt, weil Ryzen mit RAM über 2667 MHz Probleme machen kann. Da wird zwar an Updates gearbeitet, und es KANN auch problemlos laufen. Aber es könnte halt auch ein Problem geben, da müsste mindfactory das RAM dann aber manuell passend einstellen. Machen die den puren Zusammenbau, oder auch nen Test?
> 
> Zu G-Sync: du kennst doch sicher in den Grafikoptionen bei vielen Games "V-Sync" ? Wenn du das NICHT aktiv hast und dich zb in einem Shooter schnell bewegst, dann kann das Bild wirken, als wäre in der Mitte das Bild "zerrissen". Das liegt daran, dass zB der 57 Bilder berechnet, der Monitor mit 60Hz aber 60 anzeigen will. Da gibt es dann also viele Fälle, in denen erst ein kleiner Teil des Bildes fertig berechnet ist, der Monitor will aber schon ein neues Bild zeigen - dann zeigt er das kleine Teil, was schon berechnet ist, und beim Rest zeigt er einfach das vorige Bild. Wenn du dich dann schnell bewegt hattest, ist die "Kamera" im Spiel aber beim alten Bild noch 1-2 Pixel im Rückstand, und daher dann der "Riss" im Bild. Das nennt sich "Tearing"
> 
> ...



Ich weiß schon was G-Sync ist und wie man es einstellt, ich habe es nur noch nie benutzt,

Ja, die bei mindfactory machen auch ein Test usw. 

Unser Technikteam prüft die Zusammenstellung auf Kompatibilität und informiert Sie, wenn etwas nicht passen sollte. Anschließend wird Ihr System zusammengebaut und das Betriebssystem sowie sämtliche Treiber der verbauten Komponenten von CD installiert. (Treiber von externen Geräten, wie z.B. Maus, Tastatur, Monitor, die Sie evtl. mitbestellt haben, werden nicht installiert. Externe Geräte werden beim Zusammenbau auch nicht auf Kompatibilität geprüft). Im BIOS werden die Standardeinstellungen vorgenommen. Anschließend erfolgt ein Intensivtest in unserer Werkstatt. Sollten Sie kein Betriebssystem mitbestellt haben, wird zu diesem Zweck eines installiert und nach dem Test wieder entfernt.

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort!


----------



## Gareas (1. Juni 2017)

Ich Klinke mich hier auch mal kurz mit ein weil es den Thread-Ersteller vielleicht auch interessieren könnte. Ich komme auf meine Frage weil mich ein Kumpel der auch aufrüsten will danach gefragt hat. Er schwankt nämlich zwischen dem Ryzen 1600 und 1700.  Der 1600 hat "nur" 6 Kerne aber dafür den höheren Takt gegenüber dem 1700.  Hat der 1600 nun im Singlecore betrieb wesentliche Vorteile wegen dem Takt oder gleicht der 1700 das durch seine Architektur wieder aus?


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juni 2017)

Gareas schrieb:


> Ich Klinke mich hier auch mal kurz mit ein weil es den Thread-Ersteller vielleicht auch interessieren könnte. Ich komme auf meine Frage weil mich ein Kumpel der auch aufrüsten will danach gefragt hat. Er schwankt nämlich zwischen dem Ryzen 1600 und 1700.  Der 1600 hat "nur" 6 Kerne aber dafür den höheren Takt gegenüber dem 1700.  Hat der 1600 nun im Singlecore betrieb wesentliche Vorteile wegen dem Takt oder gleicht der 1700 das durch seine Architektur wieder aus?


  also, das hängt von den Anwendungen ab. in SPielen zB nutzen mehr als vier Kerne an sich nix, da ist dann "6 Kerne + hoher Takt" besser. Wenn er aber viel "nebenbei" macht, dann kann es sein, dass die acht Kerne in der Summe besser sind.

Die beiden CPU haben ja doppelt so viele "Threads", d.h. an sich die Quasi-12- bzw. Quasi-16-Kerner.


----------



## Gareas (1. Juni 2017)

Er würde ihn nur zum zocken verwenden (aktuelle Aaa Titel usw) und halt im Web surfen usw.  Aber kein Videoschnitt oder sowas. Dann hört es sich so an als würde es der 1600 wohl auch tun und er kann sich den Mehrpreis sparen.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juni 2017)

Gareas schrieb:


> Er würde ihn nur zum zocken verwenden (aktuelle Aaa Titel usw) und halt im Web surfen usw.  Aber kein Videoschnitt oder sowas. Dann hört es sich so an als würde es der 1600 wohl auch tun und er kann sich den Mehrpreis sparen.


 in jedem Falle. Aber eher den 1600X, der kostet nicht viel mehr als der 1600er und bietet mehr Takt, das ist die 30€ durchaus wert.


----------



## Nightcrawler31 (8. Juni 2017)

Nochmal eine Frage zum Monitor. 

Was ist den von P/L der beste Monitor den man eigentlich kaufen kann?


----------



## Herbboy (8. Juni 2017)

Nightcrawler31 schrieb:


> Nochmal eine Frage zum Monitor.
> 
> Was ist den von P/L der beste Monitor den man eigentlich kaufen kann?


 so was gibt es nicht, denn es häng davon ab, was DU gerne willst. Willst du nen Standardmonitor ohne Schnickschnack, FullHD und sonst nix? Dann findest du da haufenweise welche mit 24-27 Zoll für 150-200€. Willst du aber UNBEDINGT 27 Zoll und mehr als Full-HD plus noch mehr als 60Hz? Dann sieht es ganz anders aus... 


Selbst wenn du sagst "der beste bei P/L für 300€": da ist für denen der Monitor der beste, der 144Hz und 24 Zoll hat, für den anderen ist es aber der, der 27 Zoll und WQHD hat.


----------



## Nightcrawler31 (8. Juni 2017)

Durch Zufall habe ich mich mit mein Nachbarn unterhalten, er ist auch gerade dabei ein Monitor zu kaufen.  
Er sagt, ohne 144Hz und dieses Sync wird nichts mehr gekauft.  Ich habe bisher nur die 27 Zoll Standardmonitore gehabt. Macht das echt so viel aus?

Leider kann man keinen im Media Markt und Co testen.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Juni 2017)

Nightcrawler31 schrieb:


> Durch Zufall habe ich mich mit mein Nachbarn unterhalten, er ist auch gerade dabei ein Monitor zu kaufen.
> Er sagt, ohne 144Hz und dieses Sync wird nichts mehr gekauft.  Ich habe bisher nur die 27 Zoll Standardmonitore gehabt. Macht das echt so viel aus?


 Das ist weit übertrieben, vor allem spielen fast alle der zig Millionen Konsolenspieler ja nur auf LCD-TVs, die technisch gesehen nur reale 50-60Hz haben und wo Sync ein Fremdwort ist. Natürlich kannst du also auch mit 60Hz und ohne Sync problemlos spielen. 

Aber die beiden Features sind halt eine schöne Sache, ABER sie müssen Dir das Geld halt auch wert sein. Sync macht vor allem Sinn, wenn du bei schnelleren Games kein V-Sync verwenden willst, was über das Spiel oder die Treiber funktioniert, aber die FPS oft begrenzt. Dein PC schafft vielleicht 57 FPS, aber weil 57 nicht zu 60Hz passt, wird auf zB nur 30 FPS begrenzt und jedes Bild 2 gesendet, damit es 60 FPS = 60 Hz sind. Bei Free- oder G-Sync-Monitoren hast du aber immer so viel Hz, wie der PC an FPS schafft, weil der Monitor sich anpasst, nicht das Spiel. Natürlich hast du aber maximal so viel Hz, wie der Monitor schafft. Wenn du also nen 144Hz-Monitor mit Sync hast, und der PC schafft 70 bis 90 FPS, dann wird der Monitor zwischen 70 und 90 Hz "springen", je nach dem, was grad passt. Schafft Dein PC aber bei DEN Grafikeinstellungen, die DU gerne haben willst, sowieso maximal 70 FPS, dann macht es keinen Sinn, nen teureren Monitor mit Sync UND 144Hz zu holen, weil der Monitor ohnehin nicht mehr als 70Hz laufen wird. 

Die 144Hhz wiederum wären auch ohne Sync ein Vorteil, weil du im Zweifel einfach mehr Bilder zu Gesicht bekommst als mit 60Hz. Das ist aber eher für sehr schnelle Multiplayertitel ein echter Vorteil, und auch da eher für sehr gute Spieler. Zudem kann das Bild mit 144Hz aber auch flüssiger wirken. 

Bei Sync wiederum ist es so: ein Monitor, der Freesync für AMDs Grafikkarten hat, kostet an sich nicht mehr als ein gleichguter, der GAR kein Sync hat. Aber ein gleichguter Monitor, der G-Sync für Nvidia-Grafikkarten hat, ist deutlich teurer. Denn bei G-Sync ist eine rel. teure Hardwareeinheit nötig. 


Du solltest eher entscheiden: was willst du ausgeben? Und dann kann schauen, was in Frage kommt.


----------



## Nightcrawler31 (8. Juni 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das ist weit übertrieben, vor allem spielen fast alle der zig Millionen Konsolenspieler ja nur auf LCD-TVs, die technisch gesehen nur reale 50-60Hz haben und wo Sync ein Fremdwort ist. Natürlich kannst du also auch mit 60Hz und ohne Sync problemlos spielen.
> 
> Aber die beiden Features sind halt eine schöne Sache, ABER sie müssen Dir das Geld halt auch wert sein. Sync macht vor allem Sinn, wenn du bei schnelleren Games kein V-Sync verwenden willst, was über das Spiel oder die Treiber funktioniert, aber die FPS oft begrenzt. Dein PC schafft vielleicht 57 FPS, aber weil 57 nicht zu 60Hz passt, wird auf zB nur 30 FPS begrenzt und jedes Bild 2 gesendet, damit es 60 FPS = 60 Hz sind. Bei Free- oder G-Sync-Monitoren hast du aber immer so viel Hz, wie der PC an FPS schafft, weil der Monitor sich anpasst, nicht das Spiel. Natürlich hast du aber maximal so viel Hz, wie der Monitor schafft. Wenn du also nen 144Hz-Monitor mit Sync hast, und der PC schafft 70 bis 90 FPS, dann wird der Monitor zwischen 70 und 90 Hz "springen", je nach dem, was grad passt. Schafft Dein PC aber bei DEN Grafikeinstellungen, die DU gerne haben willst, sowieso maximal 70 FPS, dann macht es keinen Sinn, nen teureren Monitor mit Sync UND 144Hz zu holen, weil der Monitor ohnehin nicht mehr als 70Hz laufen wird.
> 
> ...



WOW, danke für Beitrag! 

Monitor bezahlt meine Oma ( kleines Geschenkt zum Geburtstag  ), er darf bis zu 800 Euro kosten.


----------



## MichaelG (8. Juni 2017)

800 EUR und "kleines" Geschenk?


----------



## Herbboy (8. Juni 2017)

Nightcrawler31 schrieb:


> WOW, danke für Beitrag!
> 
> Monitor bezahlt meine Oma ( kleines Geschenkt zum Geburtstag  ), er darf bis zu 800 Euro kosten.


 ja gut, dann nimmst du natürlich am besten 27 Zoll, WQHD, 144Hz und G-Sync. Du hast ja ne Nvidia-Karte im Sinn, oder?

Dann hast du noch die Wahl zwischen IPS oder TN beim Panel. Bei IPS ist es idR leichter/wahrscheinlicher, dass die Farbtreue perfekt ist und Kontrast&co Top, dafür sind die halt teurer. Nur hat ausgerechnet einer von zwei Monitor, die in Frage kommen https://geizhals.de/asus-rog-swift-pg279q-90lm0230-b01370-a1275089.html?hloc=de , beim Thema Farbreinheit ungewöhnlich schlecht abgeschnitten, wenn du den Test bei prad.de (Monitorspezialisten) anschaust: Test Monitor Asus PG279Q Teil 13

Der zweite wäre der hier https://geizhals.de/acer-predator-xb271hubmiprz-um-hx1ee-005-a1319580.html?hloc=de  da hab ich keinen Test gefunden, der Vorgänger kommt bei prad gut weg. Test Monitor Acer XB270HUbprz Teil 12

Beide haben bei Nutzermeinungen wiederum mal gute, mal nicht so gute Meinungen. Die Frage ist halt, ob es IPS sein muss. Denn ein gutes TN-Panel hat an sich auch keine Nachteile, außer wenn du oft eher seitlich oder von eher unten/oben auf den Monitor schaust, weil die Farben sich dann schneller verändern als bei IPS (Thema Blickwinkel). Ansonsten wäre dieser Dell nämlich Top UND nicht so teuer (vlt spendiert Oma dann noch was anderes): https://geizhals.de/dell-s2716dg-210-agui-a1317184.html?hloc=de  über 100 Kundenmeinungen bei mindfactory sind sehr gut https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/27Zoll--68-58cm--Dell-S2716DG-schwarz-2560x1440-1xDisplayPort-1xHDMI_1017936.html


----------



## Nightcrawler31 (8. Juni 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ja gut, dann nimmst du natürlich am besten 27 Zoll, WQHD, 144Hz und G-Sync. Du hast ja ne Nvidia-Karte im Sinn, oder?
> 
> Dann hast du noch die Wahl zwischen IPS oder TN beim Panel. Bei IPS ist es idR leichter/wahrscheinlicher, dass die Farbtreue perfekt ist und Kontrast&co Top, dafür sind die halt teurer. Nur hat ausgerechnet einer von zwei Monitor, die in Frage kommen https://geizhals.de/asus-rog-swift-pg279q-90lm0230-b01370-a1275089.html?hloc=de , beim Thema Farbreinheit ungewöhnlich schlecht abgeschnitten, wenn du den Test bei prad.de (Monitorspezialisten) anschaust: Test Monitor Asus PG279Q Teil 13
> 
> ...



Danke für die Links! Zuhause schaue ich mir die dann mal genauer an.


----------

